# Surfbird - Canon 7D Mark II at ISO 1600



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 6, 2014)

Shot with the new Canon 7D Mark II.

My review of the new camera is now available. Check it out!

http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice review Glenn. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Glenn,

I share your opinion about iso noise for this camera. At iso 3200 a lot of pictures are quite usable, even some pictures look nice on 6400 ISO. Great camera, that 7D2. For wildlife he's now my little brother for the 1Dx.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 14, 2014)

Totally agree. I am looking forward to giving the camera a good test starting next week in Cuba!


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

Again, the ISO performance looks stunning! 
The ISO 1600 shot looks better than my 7D @800...

Thanks for sharing!


----------

